# Apple Vinaigrette from Disney Resorts



## northernMIcook (Feb 6, 2004)

A couple of years ago, my husband and I stayed in Disney World and had the best salad....Fresh spring salad green with Apple Vinaigrette. This is the dressing:

Apple Vinaigrette

2/3 cup canola oil
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons apple juice concentrate
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1/4 cup applesauce
kosher salt to taste (pinch or so)

Combine all ingredients in a food processor or blender on high until smooth. Refrigerate. Good on fresh young salad greens.

*I usually enjoy it plain but I bet it would be good with greens, walnuts and dried cherries.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2004)

How refreshing - thanks so much for the recipe!!!


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 28, 2004)

MIcook  Which resort did you get the salad at.  :?:  I going in May and staying at CB resort.  I also want to sneak over to the Poly for breakfast and get the banana stuffed French toast.  One of the reasons I enjoy DW is the food and spending the evening at the Adventures Club and the fireworks and the Tower of Terror and , and , and......Opps sorry got carried away.


----------



## northernMIcook (Mar 1, 2004)

Chris, you sound like my husband...he's been begging for me to take a vacation and of course that means Disney. (Maybe you have room for him :roll: ) The first time we stayed at the Wilderness Lodge. This was quite a few years ago. The salad was with a chuckwagon type of dinner we had in the lodge.  They bring a cook pot to the table filled with ribs, chuck, pork, potatoes, and corn on the cob (family style). The salad was my favorite part but the family loved it all. 
 We also stayed one year at the yahct club. We enjoyed the breakfast buffet and also ice cream shop. 
 The last time we were in Disney, we stayed at Wilderness Campground. I enjoyed it but its too far from everything. I think the Wilderness Lodge is my favorite. I do love to eat there and I also love to take the bus and boats to go from hotel to hotel and nose around the different shops.
 I havent tried the banana stuffed french toast yet. I'll give it a try when I go next....  8)


----------

